# Little red spot on nose



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Poor little Dex. I took him out to play this morning... like 11ish, and he was fine.
Then I took him out at like 5 because our neighbors wanted to see him and he had a little red spot on his nose! It looks like he poked himself with a quill... can that happen?
Here's a pic
Any ideas?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yeah, it can happen and that would be my first thought too. Poor baby.


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

Seems like that's it. The poor, silly baby! Oh, but look, he's even precious when he's in pain.


----------

